# repair or fix preview pane



## Esgrimidor (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't preview allmost any file, except images and movies. 

How can I recover the preview pane views ?

Best Regards


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Windows (File) Explorer, click* Organize / Folder and Search *options /* View *Tab.
Remove the Check Mark from the *Always show Icons never Thumbnails *option.
Click *Apply / OK.*


----------



## Esgrimidor (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't solve 
Sorry
Best Regards


----------

